# Acoustic weapon killing and attempt murder.



## katsung47 (Jul 29, 2016)

Acoustic weapon killing (6/27/2016)

 In the midnight of 6/26, I woke up to an unusual warm feeling. The heat was from inside body, seemed from blood. Since the Feds using acoustic weapon, I encountered such situation several times. Of course, it also came with strong ground vibration feeling. I had to leave my bedroom and slept in the sofa of the sitting room. A few minutes later the heat inside the body disappeared. I had thought a lot about that phenomenon, now I realize it was the killing resonance. The body of human being has its own resonance frequency. Once the Feds apply that frequency on people, it will cause vibration that produces heat or other damages in their blood, organ or parts of the body. 

I had been intimidated by the Feds through the TV commercial. At that time I thought the heat killing was microwave radiation. Now I realize it is the acoustic weapon. I had posted my allegation in #815. That TV station disappeared several months later after my revelation. Watch that commercial I posted below. It well proves the heat killing weapon. 

quote, 815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)

ICN is a TV channel that broadcast Chinese news and movies. I think it is run by Chinese capital. My wife used to tune on that channel to watch its TV series. When the series is interesting, I join in. 

I noticed there is a strange commercial in recent broadcast. I think it is an intimidation from the Feds. 

The first one: A lady sits in a sauna room. A pig is approaching her, sniffing. The lady drops some water on heater and create a steam. A thermo-charter shows the temperature goes up followed with a word “COOK? Then lady disappeared and the pig leaves. 

Followed by second one: Most of commercial shows how a fish without water is struggling for air. At last a word appears: NO ATTACK. 

If the motive of the commercial is “cook”right and “no attack? then they were very bad products. People can hardly link sauna room and fish out of water to it. It is good death  intimidation if you know the killing method of the Feds. They used to kill people with microwave radiation. They also kill victims in prison by suffocation with plastic bag on head, then claim it was a suicide. 

I think this is particularly on me. Chinese traditionally symbolize year with twelve animals. I was born in the year of pig. That’s why they put a pig in that commercial. 

That unusual advertisement was broadcast at 11pm (Monday to Friday) at Channel 26.4 ICN(San Francisco Bay Area) in a two hours long (each week day)Chinese series. See how cruel they treat that fish in that commercial. 





Watch how did they torture that fish to produce this commercial.


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 29, 2016)

914.Attempt murder (7/23/2016)

Out of massive murder plots the Feds planned, this "falling death" of roofing incident has years' long history.

My wife signed the roofing contract on 7/17. That day she suggested to cut off a tree in front house. I remembered the broken apple tree. see #909. Resonance to damage (2). The apple tree, was in back yard, a few feet to neighbor's house, so was easy to break under acoustic weapon radiation. The front tree, faces an open space of lane and street, is not so easy to be damaged. The tree can play same role as a buffer when someone falls from roof. It seems the Feds would arrange a "falling death" operation.

  Next morning when I got up at 6:15, I found my wife's car was not in parking lot. Where had she been so early in the morning? I thought she  might have been called for a meeting for "roofing mission". Soon after she came back it's office hour. She hurried out with two empty boxes which she abandoned at staircase for some time. She was going to throw them away. Tree and empty boxes, both were good buffer to deal with a falling object. The purpose of the Feds is very clear. 

I Check the phone book, Other big company written with "License, Bond & insured". "Westshore Roofing Inc" has only "license". My wife insisted that the staff guaranteed they insured the workers. I urged her to get a written claim in paper. Oral guarantee is not evidence. She refused. 

Day after day, the vibration becomes stronger and stronger. The Feds determined to damage the roof beam by resonance to frame a "falling death" incident. I wrangled with my wife for two days, She denied she felt vibration though it's now become strong. I want her to abandon that contract. At last she burst into rage.She said what she spent is her own money. I failed. 

It's sad, that my wife believes the Feds will treated her well because she works for them. It's sad an innocent man will die in an arranged "accidental murder" This will happen in next few days.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 29, 2016)

Did a moose eat your cheese?


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 12, 2016)

908. Acoustic weapon (6/13/2016)

For more than a decade, I sleep on ground behind iron desk in order to  shelter from E.M. wave attack from the Feds whom live in neighborhood. I can feel it if there is any movement of the ground. 

Last year I felt a long lasting vibration of the ground. It gave me a feeling looked like that a machine was working underneath. I could feel it clearly  when I laid on the carpet especially in the morning before dawn when there is no human activity. But I could hardly feel it once I stood up during day time. I speculated that the Feds was using acoustic weapon. 

There was an apple tree next to my bedroom. One day a branch of it was broken. Several days later, the whole tree was broken. There are several fruit trees in my yard, only this one was broken off for no obvious reason.  

At that time, the media was hot on a topic that an apartment balcony in Berkeley collapsed because the support beam rotted. The incident killed six students. 



> 6 who died in Berkeley balcony collapse
> 
> “It appears to be a classic case of dry rot, meaning water intruded into the building [and] rotted the wood?




6 who died in Berkeley balcony collapse are identified; inquiry begins

I put those events together and alleged they were done by the Feds. I knew there was acoustic weapon. It damages objects by resonance. My wife then forced me hard to order a roof repair. She had  a cheap deal introduced by her friend.  I insisted to find a regular contractor with workers safety insurance. I don't want to fall in the trap of the Feds. The broken apple tree was just at the foot of badly leaking roof. If the beam that support the roof was broken like the balcony of Berkeley, that tree could be a buffer to save someone's life from a two storey's falling. 

I don't think the incident of the balcony collapse of Berkeley and the broken off of the apple tree were coincidence. I allege they were damaged by acoustic weapon and the strange vibration of the ground was the result of acoustic weapon

Recently, I feel that strange vibration again. It is stronger then ever. To damage the roof? The house? The underneath pipeline? Or to create a sink hole? They must have a purpose. So I write this message here to see what happen next.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 12, 2016)

Not the Amazing Criswell, but I foresee men in white coats in Kat's future.  That's if he doesn't end up on death row for murdering a bunch of innocent people first.


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 30, 2016)

909. Resonance to damage (2) (6/20/2016)

I talked about acoustic weapon on 6/13. That night I felt stronger ever vibration of the ground. Next day, even in day time, I could still feel it when I stood. 

When the apple tree broke off last year, there were saplings grew up around its remain root. There are three saplings at tallest height. Like other trees, they grow up upwards. Two were in front of the remain root, about an inch to the remain trunk. One is behind it, about two feet away. 

Then I found on 6/14 the two front saplings collapsed. Apparently the resonance damaged the trunks of these two young trees. One collapsed on its root. The other one bent on other shorter saplings. The rear one remains straight. I measured the distance. It is three feet away. Obviously, it remains OK because it was not on the pathway of that acoustic wave. 

Here is a picture. In left medium you can see one collapsed sapling. In middle the other one was held by other saplings. In right upper corner is the sapling remain undamaged. 

picture:
Jike Sung - Left medium is a collapsed sapling.  Medium is... | Facebook

The Feds is in rage when I revealed they are using acoustic weapon and upgrade their attack. With the method to damage the  roofing they are forcing me to get into a trap of killing, or otherwise to plant or install murder weapon on roofing in the name of contractor. (see #144,145,211,867)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 30, 2016)

A moose bit my sister.
She never heard him coming........


----------



## katsung47 (Sep 16, 2016)

Why do you post your S.S.G. picture? You forgot regulation?

Quote, 
"The reality of the Special Support Group is much different than the "released" information.  SSG teams regularly harass and even menace people on the FBI's Black List. ...

  The FBI calls this harassment "dangling," and they do it on a regular basis to people who  frequently have committed no offense other than to have drawn the ire of the Bureau.  Many SSG's are of the lowest caliber of human life, especially those chosen for excessive  harassment of innocent citizens.  Far too often SSG teams consist of bullies, perverts, racists and ex-convicts and other dregs whose sole purpose is to drive people crazy and ruin their lives.  If one of their victims snaps and tears one of them up, the bloodied G will press charges, perjure himself if confronted with his FBI affiliation, and the victim is locked up. Mission accomplished. That's one reason why the FBI is not very open about the SSG.  This is just one of the many questionable and outright illegal activities that the FBI  uses our tax dollars for.  The very people sworn to uphold our Civil Rights are perhaps the most flagrant violators.  If you attend a protest rally, or otherwise call attention to yourself, don't be surprised  if you start seeing the same bizarre group of people showing up everywhere you go, bothering  you and behaving like psychotic clowns." "


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2016)

Yup, the full moon's waning and the nuts are all howling........


----------



## Crixus (Sep 20, 2016)

I'll tell you what,  I want a sonic weapon that hits folks with the brown note. How nice would it be to be able to make those who annoy and piss. You off shit their pants at the push of a button.?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 20, 2016)

Crixus said:


> I'll tell you what,  I want a sonic weapon that hits folks with the brown note. How nice would it be to be able to make those who annoy and piss. You off shit their pants at the push of a button.?



Has someone been firing one of those at Hillary?


----------



## Crixus (Sep 20, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell you what,  I want a sonic weapon that hits folks with the brown note. How nice would it be to be able to make those who annoy and piss. You off shit their pants at the push of a button.?
> ...




Wrong kind of death ray.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 20, 2016)

Crixus said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



It could explain her Depends......or she's on her last legs.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 20, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




They shoot her with the "do that weird thing with your head thing" ray.


----------



## I amso IR (Sep 24, 2016)

Sleeping behind a metal desk is nothing new. Folks do it every day and get paid to do it. It is called working a job!


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 5, 2016)

913. Deal of roof repair (7/18/2016)


The Feds try to frame me in a falling death case of roofer by breaking off the beam with resonance wave. 

Five weeks ago, I felt a strong, long lasting vibration on ground. I wrote #908.  Quote: "I put those events together and alleged they were done by the Feds. I knew there was acoustic weapon. It damages objects by resonance. My wife then forced me hard to order a roof repair.(last year) She had  a cheap deal introduced by her friend.  I insisted to find a regular contractor with workers safety insurance. I don't want to fall in the trap of the Feds. The broken apple tree was just at the foot of badly leaking roof. If the beam that support the roof was broken like the balcony of Berkeley, that tree could be a buffer to save someone's life from a two storey's falling." 

I would say my feeling is very accurate. That vibration is about the roof. Yesterday morning(7/17/2016), a man came to my house. My wife said he was a contractor once had repaired my daughter's house. Now he came to inspect the roof of my house. The man left without any deal. He said he only repairing  the roof for one storey house. The house of two storeys was not in his region. He introduced another company to my wife. 

The man of the other company came right away in the afternoon and signed a contract with my wife. I didn't join the talk of the roofing deal. I know it was just a show. I rarely heard of a roofing man only repair one storey houses'. My wife just did what the Feds told her to do. see "875. My wife works for the Feds ((1/3/2015)".I just gave her my advice: to deal with a regular company which having its worker's safety insured. 

I believe the Feds try to frame me in a roofing collapse case which I have predicted five weeks ago. see: "908. Acoustic weapon (6/13/2016)" . 

Acoustic weapon killing


----------



## hadit (Oct 6, 2016)

katsung47 said:


> 913. Deal of roof repair (7/18/2016)
> 
> 
> The Feds try to frame me in a falling death case of roofer by breaking off the beam with resonance wave.
> ...


I told you a long time ago to move, because they would take forever to find you again since you're so good at surviving all these assassination attempts.  Now, you've waited too long and they're literally only about 50 years away from finally getting rid of you.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 6, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It could explain her Depends......or she's on her last legs.



From: The Departed:

"How's your mother?"

"She's on her way out."

"We all are ... act accordingly."


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 19, 2016)

915. Photos censored to cover up (7/25/2016)

The Feds has moved my pictures away and changed the privacy setting into "me only" in my homepage of Facebook to block public to learn the truth. 

Yesterday(7/24), I posted #909 in Christian forum, got a reply to point out the picture was not there. "Looks like someone doesn't want you to share that video!!!" 

The address of the picture became a notice:"This Facebook post is no longer available. It may have been removed or the privacy settings of the post may have changed.

Help Center(F)"

Acoustic weapon killing


I went to my home page in facebook and found the photo column was emptied. Someone moved the photos away and the privacy of the album was changed into "me only" so others won't be able to see the pictures I posted there. 

My homepage in facebook: Jike Sung | Facebook

The censored pictures are mostly about the broken apple tree, the collapsing saplings. They relate to acoustic weapon I recently talked of.

Obviously it is part of their "Roofing murder plot".


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 19, 2016)

hadit said:


> I told you a long time ago to move, because they would take forever to find you again since you're so good at surviving all these assassination attempts.  Now, you've waited too long and they're literally only about 50 years away from finally getting rid of you.


Funny, but he has some significant mental issues.  If you google a sentence from his posts, it pops up on a lot of different forums.  Not just political forums either, but "bodybuilding", film review, etc.


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 2, 2016)

916. Rogue's way to censor my posts(7/25/2016)

Identical censorship methods proves my revelation of "acoustic weapon" and "Roofing death murder plot" are very true. The Feds are afraid of it. 

There are two web sites carry on my long time threads. One is "the dispatch", the other one is "the activist post". 

From 6/13 to 7/14, junk posts filled the message board of "the dispatch", squzee off normal posts. On 7/14, "the dispatch" had to move into a new address without a notice. It also abandoned its message boards. 

From 7/14 to until now, "the activist post" is attacked by similar junk posts. From timing, we can see the attack cyber team transfer their target from one into the other on 7/14.

See how identical the attacks look alike. 

Activist Post Forum

The-Dispatch.com • View forum - Political News

The attack on "the dispatch" started on 6/13. It coincided with my first message  "908. Acoustic weapon (6/13/2016)" I wrote that message after I felt a strong, long lasting ground vibration. The feeling is very true. The Feds started a big operation to eliminate me, and my revelation as well. 

I believe my posts will be wiped out from internet after the elimination of my life. So keep them in your memory if possible. 

Complete story from 1 to 915 could be found at:
How the Feds persecute people


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 2, 2016)

They're at your door!


----------

